# Happy Birthday Stacey (dodrop82)



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Stacey

Sorry this is late, so I hope you had a wonderful day! arty:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

arty: Happy Birthday, Stacey! arty:


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Hey You Guys!!! How in the world do you know it was my birthday?!? And Thank you! I spent my birthday at work. My DS and his girlfriend have invited us for Birthday Lasagna tomorrow night. Never had Birthday Lasagna before....hope it's just candles on the lasagna...don't want no frosting on there!!! HeeHee! Just got home, and decided to celebrate my birthday with a drink before I went to bed. What a nice surprise! Thank you Heather, Renee, and Linda!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy belated Birthday! Oh if the time is right on these posts it should not have to be your birthday to need a drink! Hope you have a wonderful year.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy birthday!!!! I hope it was a fabulous one


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Stacey, hope it's the beginning of a wonderful year. Sorry to be late to the party. Save me some birthday lasagna, frosted in my case.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY STACEY *


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Hope you had a great birthday! How was the lasagna?


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I just got home from the Son's. His sweetheart of a girlfriend made me a most delicious birthday lasagna! There were no candles or frosting on the lasagna (Thankfully) She also made a cake, and put those things on the cake. I went to visit my Mommy this afternoon. She bought me the new Dean Koontz book, 'What the Night Knows'. It sounds sooo good. I can't wait to get started... I had a lovely day-after-my-birthday!
Thank you for the birthday wishes, Laughing Magpie, Kara, Geri, Suzi, and Kathie!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:drum::cheer2: Happy Belated Birthday Stacey!!! :cheer2::drum:

It sounds like you had a wonderful day....:whoo:


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Thank you, Julie! I did have a really nice day! My family outdid themselves! And friends, both old and new have been sooo kind and thoughtful! I appreciate you all so very much!


----------

